# Another fake email



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

From Apple so that do say. Looks a bit Chinese to me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am getting fake emails several times a week supposedly from Apple about something I have bought....

I know they are fake because a) they are addresses to "Dear Apple User" rather than a name and b) I do not buy from Apple EVER. I have not even registered a card with them so I KNOW the mail is fake.... and c) there is usually a spelling mistake in it.....


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Touch wood Jan, I've been with Apple for over 15 years and never had any fake male, with an Apple content.

When I was Secretary of our fishing club I was inundated with the usual emails from Nigeria etc. that was due to the club email address being displayed openly in all the fishing magazines and various fishing websites, but since I had it withdrawn I've never had any for well over a year.

Are you getting them addressed the same email address?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I only use one address Drew although I have 2 or is it 3 .de addresses.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I had one recently purporting to be from UK TV Licensing saying that they had been notified that my DD had stopped and that if I did not renew it my TV licence would be cancelled


False


Because I have not had a UK TV for 8 years


I never paid by DD when I did have one.


I do not think they ever had my e-mail address - why would they?




I just wonder why whoever would think one would fall for these scams?


Obviously the system has not been hacked or they would know the facts above, so it must just be scatter e-mails.


Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I find my email provider is getting pretty good at spotting spam and treating it as such.

Inevitably, a few get through, but they are still easily spotted by mouse hovering over the 'sender's" name.

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We have five Jan, Joyce has her own which is seldom used, I have my main one for family, friends and official use, i.e. hospital etc. One for forums and any other odds and ends, a fishing address and an Apple one that is never used.

Non of the above has a proper name as part of the address i.e. [email protected] I always use something e.g. [email protected]
By doing this you are not giving your real name, making it easy for scammers to contact you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> From Apple so that do say. Looks a bit Chinese to me.


Looks a very clever one with apple.com on the top line, but I suspect the rest is a redirect.

Spelling & no name is the biggest giveaway though.


----------

